# WY Wind River Hike- Fishing ?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My sons are going on a 50 mile hike through the Wind Rivers later this month. Their old man has to stay home after knee surgery. So I was hoping to get them some pointers for them before they leave.

They will be hiking starting at the Big Sandy Trailhead and will hike along the Freemont and Highline trails, ending up at the Elkhardt Park Trailhead.

My older son will be using his fly rod and the younger son will have a spinning set-up. What lures and flies to use in Wind Rivers? Any advice on lakes/streams they should look to hit? And most importantly are there any Golden Trout Lakes in those areas? A golden trout is on their hit list. 

PM if you'd rather.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump for different views.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Funny, I was thinking of doing a pack trip up that way too.

Here's a post I found that fits the bill -
http://www.flyfisherman.com/west/wyoming/the-wind-river-range/

I've done a 30 mile run up Seneca Lakes and back to Elkhardt Park year and years ago. It's some awesome country. I've always wanted to go back after the Goldens up there.

I'll suggest the standard kit I use for mtn lakes, that works most of the time when I've fished for Goldens in Montana. Parachute Adams, elk hair caddis, pheasant tails nymphs, scuds and the all time favorite a collection of different size Prince nymphs. A cool technique is to do a dry dropper combo of a size 14 or 16 elk hair caddis and a small scud or pheasant tail dropper. They see the caddis and balk but sometime will take the dropper.

What ever they do, make sure they bring a couple camera's. I'd love to see what kinds of mayhem they might get into up there 

Cheers,
Pete
www.vimeo.com/petecarney


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Pete,
Thanks for the info. I will pass it along to my sons. They sure are excited-- thinking they will catch all kinds of giant trout. I try to temper expectations, but they are sure of it. haha I hope they will have some good photos to show!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

A friend of mine went up a few years ago. They caught some really big goldens. I hope your boys can pull it off. They'd be in league with some pretty elite trout fishermen. 

Too bad you can't go.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> Bump for different views.


Well, you could rig up this and go along with them:






(one of my favorite old movies btw).

:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------

